# cartoon characters



## Texane (Dec 10, 2005)

Everyone has a personality of a cartoon character. Have you ever asked yourself what cartoon character do you most resemble?

A group of investigators got together and analyzed the Personalities of well known and modern cartoon characters. The information that was gathered was made into this test:

Answer all the questions with What describes you best, add up all your points (which are next to the answer that you choose) at the end and look for your results.  Do not cheat by looking at the end of the e-mail before you are done.

1. Which one of the following describes the perfect date?
a) Candlelight dinner (4 pts.)
b) Fun/Theme Park (2 pts.)
c) Painting in the park (5 pts.)
d) Rock concert (1 pt.)
e) Going to the movies (3 pts.)

2. What is your favorite type of music?
a) Rock and Roll (2 pts.)
b) Alternative (1 pt.)
c) Soft Rock (4 pts.)
d) Country (5 pts.)
e) Pop (3 pts.)

3. What type of movies do you prefer?
a) Comedy (2 pts.)
b) Horror (1 pt.)
c) Musical (3 pts.)
d) Romance (4 pts.)
e) Documentary (5 pts.)

4. Which one of these o ccupations would you choose if you could choose one
of these?
a) Waiter (4 pts.)
b) Professional Sports Player (5 pts.)
c) Teacher (3 pts.)
d) Police (2 pts.)
e) Cashier (1 pt)

5. What do you do with your spare time?
a) Exercise (5 pts.)
b) Read (4 pts.)
c) Watch television (2 pts.)
d) Listen to music (1 pt.)
e) Sleep (3 pts.)

6. Which one of the following colors do you like best?
a) Yellow (1 pt.)
b) White (5 pts.)
c) Sky Blue (3 pts.)
d) Dark Blue (2 pts.)
e) Red (4 pts.)

7. What do you prefer to eat right now?
a) Snow (3 pts.)
b) Pizza (2 pts.)
c) Sushi (1 pt.)
d) Pasta (4 pts.)
e) Salad (5 pts.)

8. What is your favorite holiday?
a) Halloween (1 pt.)
b) Christmas (3 pts.)
c) New Year (2 pts.)
d) Valentine's Day (4 pts.)
e) Thanksgiving (5 pts.)

9. If you could go to one of these places which one would it be?
a) Paris (4 pts)
b) Spain (5 pts)
c) Las Vegas (1 pt)
d) Hawaii (4 pts)
e) Hollywood (3 pts)

10. With which of the following would you prefer to spend time with?
a) Someone Smart (5 pts.)
b) Someone attractive (2 pts.)
c) Someone who likes to Party (1 pt.)
d) Someone who always has fun (3 pts.)
e) Someone very sentimental (4 pts.)

Now add up your points and find out the answer you have been waiting for!  


Spoiler



(10-16 points) You are Garfield: You are very comfortable, easy going,and you definitely know how to have fun but sometimes you take it to an extreme.  You always know what you are doing and you are always in control of your life. Others may not see things as you do, but that doesn't mean that you always have to do what is right. Try to remember your happy spirit may hurt you or others.

(17-23 points) You are Snoopy: You are fun, you are very cool and popular.  You always know what's in and you never are out of style. You are good at knowing how to satisfy everyone else. You have probably disappeared for a few days more than once but you always come home with the family values that you learned. Being married and having children are important to you, but only after you have had your share of fun times.

(24-28 points) You are Elmo: You have lots of friends and you are also popular, always willing to give advice and help out a person in need.  You are very optimistic and you always see the bright side of things.  Some good advice: try not to be too much of a dreamer, if not you will have many conflicts with life.

(29-35 points) You are Sponge Bob Square Pants: You are the classic person that everyone loves. You are the best friend that anyone could ever have and never want to lose. You never cause harm to anyone and they would never not understand your feelings. Life is a journey, it's funny and calm for the most part. Stay away from traitors and jealous people, and then you will be
stress free.

(36-43 points) You are Charlie Brown: You are tender, you fall in love quickly but you are also very serious about all relationships. You are a family person. You call your mom every Sunday. You have many friends and may occasionally forget a few Birthdays. Don't let your passion confuse you with reality.

(44-50 points) You are Dexter: You are smart and definitely a thinker.  Every situation is fronted with a plan. You have a brilliant mind. You demonstrate very strong family principles. Maintain a stable routine but never ignore a bad situation when it comes.


----------



## little smaug (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm Charlie Brown.


----------



## imported_space monkey (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm Elmo! how cool! Thanks for posting that Texane


----------



## Texane (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm the Square Pants guy!


----------



## philoSCIFI (Dec 13, 2005)

*high fives space monkey* Elmo too! w00t!  :rolly2:


----------



## Steffi (Dec 13, 2005)

Who's sponge bob square pants????

Cos that's who I am....

But I feel more like Snoopy


----------



## little smaug (Dec 13, 2005)

You've never heard of *Spongebob Squarepants*?


----------



## FeedMeTV (Dec 14, 2005)

Charlie Brown!


----------



## Annette (Dec 18, 2005)

I came out as Elmo 

annette


----------



## Steffi (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by little smaug _
> *You've never heard of Spongebob Squarepants?  *



Oh!...right... Thanks Little Smaug


----------

